# Any open mic nights in or around Cobourg?



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Hi,

I'll be Cobourg, Ontario March 14 to 21. I'll be busy, helping clear out my wife's mom's house, but I'd like to get out for a night of playing if I can. 

I'm only going to be able to bring my fingers and a pick. If there's a place that'll let you use the house guitar or bass, I'll be there. 

After 10 years in Vernon, I'm doing a kind of rootsy blues based rock thing. Can't play country, and I suck at classic rock. 

Anybody in that area know of any jamming going on?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey, Cobourg is my home town! 

I haven't live there for year though so I cannot offer you any help. When I lived there, there simply wasn't an open mic venue.

TG


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Hey, Cobourg is my home town!
> 
> I haven't live there for year though so I cannot offer you any help. When I lived there, there simply wasn't an open mic venue.
> 
> TG


Thanks TG.

Too bad. I know Cobourg is a little small, but so is Vernon and there's a couple of jams here and more a short drive away. 

Anybody know of anything in Oshawa or Peterborough? I'll be going through musical cold turkey.


----------

